# 3 D Printer



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

The low end market is expanding very quickly.

Check out this stuff on Kickstarter

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/deltamaker/deltamaker-an-elegant-3d-printer-0?ref=live


http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1874396831/eventorbot-open-source-3d-printer?ref=live

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1682938109/robo-3d-printer?ref=live


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

PDArch said:


> These guys printed a gun. It worked but I would not bet my life on it.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/f...-gun-fires-6-shots-then-falls-apart-1C7404226
> 
> I really like the part at the end of the video. You could not pay me to fire a printed gun. At least not yet.



They have over 600 rounds fired from their most current version of the lower. Check of the video on their site. It's pretty much 300 rounds of continuous semi-auto fire from beta mags. I would build one.

http://shop.defdist.org/


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Needles said:


> They have over 600 rounds fired from their most current version of the lower. Check of the video on their site. It's pretty much 300 rounds of continuous semi-auto fire from beta mags. I would build one.
> 
> http://shop.defdist.org/


It's just a matter of time then... wonder if you are going to have to have a license to buy a 3-d printer soon... I hope not, because if they keep coming down in price, I'd like to buy one just to have something the create stuff with the kids...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I can think of lots of uses for them, they just require the right materials and CAD software suites. For small scale stuff, I imagine you could also use it to print plastic onto a metal parts, so you have a wear surface that will last. The metal part could be investment cast using a pattern produced with the printer. Lots of possibilities, we;ll see how it works out.


----------



## dixongirl (Mar 9, 2013)

I think that 3d printers have a great future ahead of them. Especially in the food department. In the future, we will probably have one in every home and it will be like an automated chef like in the Jetson.

In terms of use for the work my company does, the cost is just too much for us to want to invest in it but it could be useful in the future for making certain items like specially made brackets and such.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f87/d...mo-domain-seized-feds-indictments-pen-132988/


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Dustincoc said:


> http://www.contractortalk.com/f87/d...mo-domain-seized-feds-indictments-pen-132988/


April Fools...:laughing:


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

this lady is at the forefront of 3d printing. she's able to print with cellular material. different density and material within the same print is allowing her to create things that are insanely strong and dynamic, like structures found in nature. in the future she will print buildings that open up when its hot out and close down when its cold... 

http://web.media.mit.edu/~neri/site/projects/projects.html


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

First 3D printer gun fired, on TV this morning! All plastic, one small piece of metal.


----------

